# Quick question: Apple Pie, Bake/Freeze/Serve or Freeze/Heat/Serve??



## jpinmaryland (Nov 18, 2007)

We are baking for Thanksgiving and we have two apple pies ready to put in the oven but I thought I would check first. Is it better to cook these today and then refrigerate and/or freeze till Thanksgiving or refrigerate and/or freeze till the day of and then heat and serve.

Thanks.

Edit: I see there's a thread on this so it looks viable to freeze and then heat and serve. THe bottom crust is store bought the upper crust homemade w/ a little baking powder. I guess it should be allright.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 18, 2007)

Personally I would freeze uncooked, then cook a day out of Thanksgiving and refrigerate, and reheat on the day. You'll need your oven on the day for the main course.  Reheating won't take very long then.


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 18, 2007)

I second that motion ! -Freshly baked.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah that's what I figured and so I froze them...Id rather cook them recently so they taste fresher. Also there was an issue of liquid oozing out of the apples when you freeze them first, so I will let you know on that. The apples in the filling are fresh so that may be an issue.


----------

